# LONDON!



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

_"*Why, Sir, you find no man, at all intellectual, who is willing to leave London.
No, Sir, when a man is tired of London, he is tired of life; for there is in London all that life can afford.*"_​
http://www.samueljohnson.com/tiredlon.html

These famous words come from a discussion which happened between Samuel Johnson and James Boswell in 1777.
I had a chance to spend 4 months in London back in 2007, and I can say that 230 years after the discussion took place the words felt SO true.

The biggest problem one may encounter while visiting London is that there is always not enough time to do everything he or she wants to do.

In this thread I'll be posting my pictures of the city, and I hope they'll portray London as indeed a great and very interesting place. 

_Kamil_


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

video posted by Ev2clip
*​1.









2.









3.







[/CENTER]


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

4. *West End - the Dominion Theatre *









5. *Knightsbridge - Harrods*







6. *The London Dungeon situated in London Bridge*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

7. *Hyde Park*









8. *Hyde Park*







.
The park is a wonderful place for escaping from hectic city life, and relaxing for a while. If you look for something else, there is always the possibility of catching some of your heroes live in concert there.









posted by Pepperpearl on YouTube.com​

.
9. *The City - Fenchurch Street railway station aka London Fenchurch Street*
The station was the first to be constructed inside the City and it was opened in 1841 for the London and Blackwall Railway (L&BR).


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

10. Yes, this guy's name is Sir Patrick Stewart (aka Captain Jean-Luc Picard for all _Star Trek_ fans). He starred in West End production of _Macbeth _back in 2007.









11. *West End*









12. *Badge of the London, Chatham and Dover Railway* 
on the first Blackfriars Railway Bridge. The LCDR was a railway company in south-eastern England from 1859 until the 1923. Its lines ran through London and northern and eastern Kent.






[/CENTER]


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

I used to be a HUGE fan of Arsenal FC (around the time Ian Wright was playing there). Well, I still think it's probably the greatest football club in the world. 

The other day, back in 2007 I went to Highbury in order to have a look at the Home of Football. I was shocked when a local guy told me that there is no Arsenal Stadium anymore. 

Most of _Higbhury _had been demolished and only the exteriors of the listed Art Deco East Stand and the matching West Stand were preserved. 

13.* Highbury*










14. *Emirates Stadium *- the current home of the Gunners.​It takes only a couple of minutes to get from the area the barbaric demolition of Arsenal Stadium took place to the Emirates on foot.









15. *Guns of the **GUNNERS*









16.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

17. I discovered that Oscar actually lives in London... 









18. 









19. A tacky adornment of London's streets


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

20. *City Hall*









21. *West End*









22.









23. *Happy days*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

24.







.
25. *Notting Hill *


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

26.









27.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Well done! Nice photos and nice songs (I think The Clash made the original "London calling")!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Nightsky said:


> Well done! Nice photos and nice songs (I think The Clash made the original "London calling")!


Thanks. You are right, the song was originally written by the Clash. 
As to the second song... well, I've been a huge fan of Pearl Jam for years now. I was happy to take this opportunity and post a video of the band playing a concert in London's Hyde Park. :cheers:

BTW, I think I'll post another video of a song played live in London: _Beautiful Day_ by U2, because (almost) every day in London is (despite the weather) a beautiful one, and the song is so energetic. 





posted on YouTube by U2FanTV​


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

28.









29.











30. *Hero*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

31.









32. *A wedding in the heart of the city*









33.









34.


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice mix of shots


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

the_sage said:


> Nice mix of shots


Thanks. I'm trying to present London as I saw it - trough the eyes of a visitor. I tend to pick out random pictures of stuff that attracted my attention. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice shots from London indeed


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice shots from London indeed


Thank you Christos. :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great, love that wedding at the end


----------



## sazzo (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics its a beautiful city some day I'd wish to visit


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

A video of _*U2*_ performing *Vertigo *in London. Enjoy!




posted on YouTube.com by U2FanTV


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

the spliff fairy said:


> great, love that wedding at the end


Cheers. Well, I wouldn't have taken these pictures if it had been a regular wedding. But when I saw all the people wearing those colorful outfits I couldn't resist. I just grabbed my camera and I started shooting. 



sazzo said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics its a beautiful city some day I'd wish to visit


Thanks. I keep my fingers crossed for you. 



nedolessej197 said:


> good stuff


:cheers:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Cool pics!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

35. *Harrods*









36. *Hyde Park*









37.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

...
*October, 28 2007.* 

*A crowd of 81,176 saw New York Giants beat Miami Dolphins 13-10 at Wembley Stadium in the first competitive NFL game outside the Americas.*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/american_football/7056755.stm


...
38. *October, 27 2007. Miami Dolphins fans arrive in London*







...
*The day of the big game.* 

39. *Wembley Stadium*... (miserable weather in London...)







40. *Wembley Park tube station*









41. *Wembley Park tube station*









42. *Wembley Park tube station*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

43.* Downing Street in the background*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

44.









45. *British Columbia House*









46. *Summer in the city*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

47.









48. *Shell Centre in the background*









49.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

50. *Famous view on a gloomy day in October*









51. 









52. *The truth is out there*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

53. *Outside Buckingham Palace*









54.









55. *Fairy tale? (a view from St. James's Park )*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

56.









57.









58. *Gandalf on a business trip to London *


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

59. 









60.







61. *Around St. Paul's Cathedral*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots all round there! I like the buildings in picture 59 in particular.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots all round there! I like the buildings in picture 59 in particular.


Thanks. I had 4 months to capture images of some interesting stuff with my camera. Of course I didn't manage to cover all the things I wanted to (London really can consume time). 

Yeah, the buildings in picture 59 look nice. What makes me laugh when I look at the picture is that warning affixed to the building on the right hand side: "this property is protected by... CACTUS security".


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

One more video. This one promotes London 2012 Olympics.

*Hather Small - Proud *




posted on YouTube.com by cardandrewdj​
. . .

62.









63.







64. *Cowboys and Thinkers*









65. *Downing Street SW1*







66.* 10 Downing Street*









67.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

68. *Statue of Richard I by Carlo Marochetti outside the Palce of Westminster*​
Richard I was known as Cœur de Lion, or Richard the Lionheart because of his reputation as a great military leader and warrior. He was King of England from 1189 to 1199. 
He also ruled as Duke of Normandy, Duke of Aquitaine, Duke of Gascony, Lord of Ireland, Lord of Cyprus, Count of Anjou, Count of Maine, Count of Nantes, and Overlord of Brittany.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_I_of_England


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

69. *London parks rock!*









70. *Statue of Saint Paul near St Paul's Cathedral* (picture 61 shows what's there below the statue)


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

71.







72. Have a look at the black cab in the street. We are still in London, not in Rome.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

London is always a beautiful and interesting city. So much history in the streets. Is an exciting place to live.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Alibaba said:


> Great city to live and visit and its very practical considering it has more population than the whole Australia !!


Not quite.

Australia's population is about 21 million is it not?


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

English birds are VERY naughty. I'll bet that blondie is not wearing any panties!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Pennypacker said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Australia's population is about 21 million is it not?


I believe the population of London including the boroughs is around 8 million but if you include the so called "home counties" which are the areas just beyond the boroughs from where many people commute into London for work etc. then it jumps to over 16 million.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

* * *

*Paulo Ricardo - London, London*






* * *​


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

154. 









155.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

156.









157. *Big tower and... Big Brother - welcome to London!*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

manba said:


> London is always a beautiful and interesting city. So much history in the streets. Is an exciting place to live.


...and it could be one of the very best places to live in if the London's weather was like in, let's say Barcelona.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

* * *
*NOTTING HILL CARNIVAL 2007* - part 5
* * *​
158.









159.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Amazing city, my favourite in Europe


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

160.









161.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

162.









163.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

164.









165.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

166.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

167.









168.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

I woke up early on Saturday morning. The weather was a bit grey... perfect I thought for taking some pictures around where I live. All of the pictures here were taken within about 15 minutes of each other - hopefully it shows some of the contrasts that can be found in a very small area, and show another side of London to the one that tourists see Hope you like:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Very nice pictures. Thanks for adding them to my thread. :cheers:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

169.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

170. *Wembley*









171.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos from London


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I love that little alley!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

172.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

* * *
*James Taylor - London Town*






* * *​


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

173.









174. *The Victoria Memorial *


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

* * *
*NOTTING HILL CARNIVAL 2007 *- part 6
* * *​
175.









176.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

177. *Metallica in town - few hours before the concert at Wembley Stadium*









178.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

179.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Definetly a world class city. A bit gray but its alright.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

180.









181.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from London


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Cheers. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Great photos, but there really is so much more to London that the landmarks in the city centre. Lets see some more shots of the less well known streets and neighbourhoods!


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Great photos, Amazing London.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

steppenwolf said:


> Great photos, but there really is so much more to London that the landmarks in the city centre. Lets see some more shots of the less well known streets and neighbourhoods!


Thanks. I take your point, but I really like those landmarks, and I could star at them for hours. Anyway I'll try to find a couple of photos showing grittier parts of London.



Patachou said:


> Great photos, Amazing London.


Cheers!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

*2 more pictures taken in Wembley before Metallica concert at Wembley Stadium*

182.









183.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Notting Hill Carnival is glorious, London's diversity at its best.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

184. *Wembley*









185. *Wembley*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

186. *Holloway - across the street from the Emirates Stadium*









187.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

188. *Wembley - a view from the house I was staying in for 4 months*









189. *Wembley*


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Great photos,


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Patachou said:


> Great photos,


Thanks buddy!

190.


----------



## skyscraperokra (Nov 29, 2010)

very nice pics...i luv London


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

skyscraperokra said:


> very nice pics...i luv London


Cheers!


* * *

*Frank Sinatra - A Foggy Day*





posted on YouTube by StraussBogart​
* * *​


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

191.









192.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

193. *The British Museum*
The museum was established in 1753, and first opened to the public on 15 January 1759.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

194. *The British Museum Great Court*









195.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

196.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

^^fantastic fotos of London! Please keep on posting!




:horse:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Thanks a lot.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

197.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

198. *51 Lime Street. The Willis Building designed by Sir Norman Foster*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

199.









200.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

201.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:applause: :bow:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ :cheers2:

* * *
*NOTTING HILL CARNIVAL 2007* - part 7
* * *​
202.









203.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

204.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! that's a great bunch of fantastic pictures. I like your style and the 'special' colours.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Thanks. I appreciate your comment.

205.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

You sure know where to find the contrast tool in PS  Nice pictures


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Ni3lS said:


> You sure know where to find *the contrast tool *in PS  Nice pictures


Well, it's a very useful tool, but I can't say it's the most important one for me.  
Thanks for the comment. :cheers:

206.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

207.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Great pix of the capital  they look professional.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Thanks. I'm glad you think so.

* * *

*Starship - We Built This City *







* * *​

208.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

209.


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Good work on the pictures Kamzolt - you may be interested in my blog below, loads of useless facts and figures and other stuff on London.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Turbosnail said:


> Good work on the pictures Kamzolt - you may be interested in my blog below, loads of useless facts and figures and other stuff on London.


Cheers! I actually find the stuff from your blog very interesting. It's always good to learn something new about the two greatest cities on Earth.

210. *Wembley*


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

nice pictures but too much tone mapping imo


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

*September 15, 2007. A funeral procession in honor of Hells Angel Gerry Tobin* 

211. 









212.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

213.









214.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

215. *New Scotland Yard in Westminster*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

216. *Wembley*









217.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

218. *Holloway*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

* * *
*NOTTING HILL CARNIVAL 2007* - part 8
* * *​

219. 









220.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

221. *The Rosetta Stone - one of the greatest treasures of the British Museum*
The Rosetta Stone


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

222.* Charles II Street SW1*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

223.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

224. *Holloway*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

225.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

226. *The Albert Memorial located in Kensington Gardens*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those photos from downtown London are really good and great


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*I like the quality of the images Good camera+Pics.*


----------

